# Bunch of Smiling Pinko Pansies!



## JohnGill (Feb 28, 2013)

See what I mean!!!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 28, 2013)

That would make a great name for a rock band


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 28, 2013)

After reading the title of the OP I opened the thread...

I have to say that for some strange reason I am both relieved and disappointed by the content of your post.


----------



## Mushroom (Feb 28, 2013)

But... They're... Purple...


----------



## TexanRose (Mar 1, 2013)

Brad said:


> But... They're... Purple...



And they're not smiling! They look more shocked than anything.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 1, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> After reading the title of the OP I opened the thread...
> 
> I have to say that for some strange reason I am both relieved and disappointed by the content of your post.



That's what I was going for.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 1, 2013)

TexanRose said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > But... They're... Purple...
> ...



They're kinda smiling. And they're dark pink, not purple.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 1, 2013)

They are violet!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 1, 2013)

Now we've seen "IT ALL."

Thanks, Josh. I had to sleep on it, but it's clear to me now.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Mar 1, 2013)

They look like a crowd of Groucho Marx impersonators.


----------

